# co2 reg with solenoid not turning off completely



## Akwaskape (21 Mar 2015)

Hi
I have a reputable brand co2 reg with solenoid That I purchased new.

The problem I have is when the timer switch i have on the plug goes off my bubble counter still shows a bubble every 3 or 4 seconds. It slows down but doesnt stop completely and this is the same in the morning just before the switch is due to come on again. So assume this has happened all night.

Are the solenoids supposed to stop the co2 flow completely? Or could there be something wrong with this one?

Many thanks in advance for any help. 

Cheers
Nathan


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Mar 2015)

Akwaskape said:


> Are the solenoids supposed to stop the co2 flow completely? Or could there be something wrong with this one?


 yes and yes but its quite normal for bubble count to continue for a short while after solenoid closes


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Mar 2015)

thank you!
yeah this one is still going in the morning like 10 hours later :/

I'm using in conjuction with an inline diffuser and thought this may be where a build up has occurred but pretty sure 10 hours later it would have neutralised.


----------



## humdingerx (21 Mar 2015)

It's faulty and should have stopped bubbles completely after a short while. I had same problem with a known supplier too. I emailed them and they sent out a replacement right away along with return form/postage to send broken one back, so get in contact with your supplier.


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Mar 2015)

humdingerx said:


> It's faulty and should have stopped bubbles completely after a short while. I had same problem with a known supplier too. I emailed them and they sent out a replacement right away along with return form/postage to send broken one back, so get in contact with your supplier.


Thank you @humdingerx


----------



## zozo (24 Apr 2015)

Most solenoids do have a valve which can be regulated, if this is the case this could be off set. An other thing to check is the presure regulator on your co2 tank. If this one is leaking a bit the presure will build up slowly, lets say your solenoid is by factory default fit to hold 100 psi the co2 finaly will push trough.

Last week i had a most curious thing, at the time im working manual and i close the botlle on time. And 3 houres later it was still bubbling a bubble each 3 seconds till i closed the needle valve.
A day later it was all ok again. I guess it's a steel tank, maybe some tiny rust particals can do that. Sensitive stuff.


----------



## Dantrasy (25 Apr 2015)

hi
You need to open up the solenoid. So first, close the cylinder. Then open up the needle valve so all the gas leaves the reg (you might hear a pop when all the gas is out of the reg). 

Then remove the solenoid and disassemble it. You'll find a spring. You need to stretch the spring, make it a tiny bit longer. 
This will apply more pressure to the the plunger to should stop the flow of co2 more quickly. If you want apply wd40 to the shaft. Then assemble it back up again. 

When a solenoid is switched off the spring closes the plunger. So it's best if the orientation of the solenoid in facing down i.e. let gravity help the spring close the plunger. 

Good luck!


----------



## Canadian Eric (19 Jun 2015)

I've had the same issue with a couple of solenoids in the past, and if you open them up and clean the shaft where the plunger works, this usually will suffice to get it working again. Debris or anything really can interfere IME. Worst case scenario would be to replace the solenoid. Which is why I keep spares of everything on-hand.


----------



## Dantrasy (19 Jun 2015)

I have a solenoid the gets stuck with irritating regularity. I really should replace it. I use to do the process I explained above, but lately I've just tapped the solenoid with the handle of a screwdriver. That gets it closing properly again .. for a month or so.


----------



## ajm83 (19 Jun 2015)

Akwaskape said:


> Hi
> I have a reputable brand co2 reg with solenoid That I purchased new.
> 
> The problem I have is when the timer switch i have on the plug goes off my bubble counter still shows a bubble every 3 or 4 seconds. It slows down but doesnt stop completely and this is the same in the morning just before the switch is due to come on again. So assume this has happened all night.
> ...




Silly point but have you checked it's the correct way around (if possible with that model) ?

I had mine the wrong way round and it leaked when closed. Not sure how I was supposed to know which way was correct as there were no instructions supplied and no indication on the unit but anyway...


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Jun 2015)

ajm83 said:


> Not sure how I was supposed to know which way was correct as there were no instructions supplied and no indication on the unit but anyway


Usually an arrow in the direction of flow on the solenoid block might not be there on cheap units


----------

